# 2017 Kenwood Excelon Line up w/ SQ improvements reported



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

New 2017 models.. 
KENWOOD EXCELON DNX994S, DDX9904S, DDX9704S

I suspect, hopefully all three, but at least the first two are reported to have better DAC's to handle high-res audio, along with that high-res audio capability which is a first for Kenwood, but on Kenwood's facebook page their rep replied to me this...



KENWOOD USA said:


> Besides the DAC these new eXcelon models use higher quality analog components that are tuned. These are the best sounding receivers we've ever built in my opinion.


So... This looks extremely promising. These are 2-din's, NAV or non-NAV, and that's about all I know on it, but wanted to bring it here and let you all know, there may be some cool head units coming from a company we've maybe not looked at in quite a while in terms of above the mainstream SQ. These might even be (to be confirmed) potential contenders for the guys running the "SQ" units like the Sony's and 99RS's that maybe would like a 2-din 'experience'.. Me included.. LOVE my GS9, but man I personally would love a nice zippy UI and maybe CarPlay. 

So to me, this is very good news, especially since I'm considering the next vehicle build. If the side-effect of bringing in the high-res audio is a significant bump in SQ, possibly and optimistically up into "SQ" territory, then I'll be first to sing their praise.

Anyway.. Discuss.  These aren't even yet on their website.. My google-fu wasn't very strong but I did find a youtube.. So shout out to the guys up at Stereo King for jumping on it and saying something about these.

https://youtu.be/W1Epcg2oQH0





So first person to get their hands on one and do a vid showing the UI and maybe a review possibly should win a prize.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

I have the DMX7704S, its the mechless version of the DDX9704S. I'm ruing it and Twk88 for a 3-way active + sub set up in my truck. It sounds great, is quick to boot, and has snappy easy to navigate UI.

I need to get some FLAC files to try, but so far my high bitrate MP3s sound great. There is a slight difference in quality between Android Auto and music on my thumb drive. AA has a bit of noise floor at low volume, I think a better quality usb cable might help. Past 1/3 volume the noise floor disappears and sound quality is pretty much the same as playing music from the thumb drive.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Yep!! Right at three weeks to the day after I plunk down a hunk for a DXN-893s


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

I am running the DMX7704s as well. I can definitely say that the audio quality is improved over past Kenwood Head Units. One thing that stands out to me is the consistency of great sound across all music, all genres. We can tune our systems til the end of days but there are some songs that just don't sound good in comparison to others even though they are the same bit rate. Kenwood has figured this out....maybe some voodoo magic going on! Lol. Seriously though, this HU delivers.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

The DMX7704S sounds really good and is how the new models will be as well!


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

The Current DNX893S, DNX693S and DDX9903S already play High Resolution Audio. 192/24Bit. No new news here.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

THEDUKE said:


> The Current DNX893S, DNX693S and DDX9903S already play High Resolution Audio. 192/24Bit. No new news here.



Likely so.. Can't say. The consensus is how they're reading, converting and pre amplifying that got improved with the new models. I dunno. 

Here's a shot someone posted on FB showing resolution capability on the new ones. Might be unchanged..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

THEDUKE said:


> The Current DNX893S, DNX693S and DDX9903S already play High Resolution Audio. 192/24Bit. No new news here.


Previous models were flac 24/192. New models include wav 24/192 and dsd 11.2. 

Also the hdmi has been removed from previous models. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> Likely so.. Can't say. The consensus is how they're reading, converting and pre amplifying that got improved with the new models. I dunno.
> 
> Here's a shot someone posted on FB showing resolution capability on the new ones. Might be unchanged..
> 
> ...


My pic ? and that video is from a shop that's 4 miles from me. I'll go check em out when I get a chance. Likely 3 weeks 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Dnx994 isn't included in this but it's likely that every part of is identical to the ddx9904 with the addition of Garmin nav. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

From Kenwoods fb page









Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

None of these have network mode, like the Pioneers


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

disconnected said:


> None of these have network mode, like the Pioneers


That's what dsp is for. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

I need the 3.15khz @ 24db crossover for my tweeter. The Kenwood DDX 794 has only 2.5k and 4k hz. I don't have $360 for the Rockford DSP.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

disconnected said:


> I need the 3.15khz @ 24db crossover for my tweeter. The Kenwood DDX 794 has only 2.5k and 4k hz. I don't have $360 for the Rockford DSP.


I'd try to point you towards the jl twk over the Rockford. 
If you care enough about the sq of your head unit you should really get a dsp.

Also to my knowledge nobody has put the level of tuning options into a head unit as pioneer , especially their sq oriented models. 
I mean what other head unit can do a 4 way plus sub with 31 bands of left and right eq? If there ever was one I've never heard of it. 
Even their cheap as unit can do 3 way and 15 bands of left and right eq.
Always wondered why no one else incorporated these options.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

You're looking at a $1500 head unit and can't spring a bit more for a dsp?

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I personally wish the better head units had absolutely zero processing.. Just deliver the goods. 

There's no reason nowadays from either price-point or other perspective, to have DSP inside the head unit. It's never done well, compared to even an obsolete minimal external DSP. Plus DSP inside a head unit is not only extremely limited, but resource-depriving.. I'd rather have more robust DAC and preamp than some cheap DSP chip in a head unit. IMHO. Kenwood even has an Excelon amp for these with a phone-controlled DSP. No need whatsoever for any of that business beyond a mute function to be inside the head unit.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't see how anybody serious about SQ can do without a processor. What the vehicle does to response is upsetting ;p

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> I personally wish the better head units had absolutely zero processing.. Just deliver the goods.
> 
> There's no reason nowadays from either price-point or other perspective, to have DSP inside the head unit. It's never done well, compared to even an obsolete minimal external DSP. Plus DSP inside a head unit is not only extremely limited, but resource-depriving.. I'd rather have more robust DAC and preamp than some cheap DSP chip in a head unit. IMHO. Kenwood even has an Excelon amp for these with a phone-controlled DSP. No need whatsoever for any of that business beyond a mute function to be inside the head unit.


Kenwoods response to your inquiry on their fb post was a little off putting I think. Saying no one divulges info on their dac chip. Nearly everyone in the home and personal audio game uses the dac and op amps used, as a selling point. Even in car audio it's becoming a thing. If it was a truly high end dac I'd think they'd want everyone to know. Give us a hint as to how good it really is. I can't seem to find snr info on the 994 and 9904, that might indicate as to which chip is being used. I saw something the neighborhood of 97db I think for the 7704, that's not quite up to es9018 levels I don't think. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> Kenwoods response to your inquiry on their fb post was a little off putting I think. Saying no one divulges info on their dac chip. Nearly everyone in the home and personal audio game uses the dac and op amps used, as a selling point. Even in car audio it's becoming a thing. If it was a truly high end dac I'd think they'd want everyone to know. Give us a hint as to how good it really is. I can't seem to find snr info on the 994 and 9904, that might indicate as to which chip is being used. I saw something the neighborhood of 97db I think for the 7704, that's not quite up to es9018 levels I don't think.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


Yeah I noticed that as well.. I figured yeah gives me a chance to say "well ya aughta" because it's not about "features".. It's about good bug-free operation and purely sound-quality, to many of us. Only by being "voice of the customer" can we break the paradigm with these manufacturers and explain that a larger portion of folks are all about the SQ.. We're not just a few nerd red-headed step children.  Hopefully it will hit home, especially publicly that we DO sure enough care about what's in it.. And that putting the same crap that's in a Boss or Soundstream head unit into a top-tier head unit isn't going to cut it anymore. Now someone tell Alpine, who's kept the same level of component quality but now wants four figures for their stuff now.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well.. I figured yeah gives me a chance to say "well ya aughta" because it's not about "features".. It's about good bug-free operation and purely sound-quality, to many of us. Only by being "voice of the customer" can we break the paradigm with these manufacturers and explain that a larger portion of folks are all about the SQ.. We're not just a few nerd red-headed step children.  Hopefully it will hit home, especially publicly that we DO sure enough care about what's in it.. And that putting the same crap that's in a Boss or Soundstream head unit into a top-tier head unit isn't going to cut it anymore. Now someone tell Alpine, who's kept the same level of component quality but now wants four figures for their stuff now.


The more I think about it, the more it kind of pisses me off. Terrible business tactic. "Trust us it sounds great." If it's so great, why not tell us exactly what makes it so great. If I'm going to drop $1500 I want to know exactly why. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

oh man.... So tempting. There's a dnx994 on eBay. Starting bid $1099, buy it now for $1499. I'd love to pull the trigger and be one of the first to give it a go. But knowing me, it would sit on a shelf for 6 months before I got it installed. Maybe actually selecting a head unit is exactly what I need to really start on my Ram. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

If you want a Kenwood with "network mode," look at the JVC KW-V830BT and KW-M730BT. Sister units to the Kenwood DDX9704S and DMX7704S, with crossovers for 2-way + sub.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

BlueGhost said:


> If you want a Kenwood with "network mode," look at the JVC KW-V830BT and KW-M730BT. Sister units to the Kenwood DDX9704S and DMX7704S, with crossovers for 2-way + sub.


And we're back to mediocre sounding head units. No high res or dsd. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

nineball76 said:


> And we're back to mediocre sounding head units. No high res or dsd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


That same table with high res and DSD playback is in the 830/730 manual. You lose HD radio, the 2nd camera input, dash cam control, and all the physical buttons except power and volume with the JVC head units.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> The more I think about it, the more it kind of pisses me off. Terrible business tactic. "Trust us it sounds great." If it's so great, why not tell us exactly what makes it so great. If I'm going to drop $1500 I want to know exactly why.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk



Well.. Understood. But really it becomes up to us to show the companies the potential market isn't a bunch of knuckle draggers into mp3's and boom boom in the trunk, but actual educated consumers who don't tolerate that kind of secrecy but are interested in the best. 

Secrecy in electronics means you're hiding something. I believe that's the fault in some cases also by reps who might not be able talk the talk on internal component quality. Their specialty may be sales rather than high end audio. That combined with sometimes lowest bidder component boards, lending to the more sinister "hiding something" portion of it. 

Keep in mind these companies spend huge bucks each year in sourcing and engineering to compete with these yearly updates in big-feature head units. So, unlike a 10 year old 99RS design, they can't go big on the best of the best of the best. Gotta make the cash now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

http://manual.kenwood.com/files/B5A-1995-00b_DNX_K_En.pdf


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

The guys at Stereo King did an update on the top two units, showing the UI.. They look responsive enough as far as the interface goes.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Babs said:


> Well.. Understood. But really it becomes up to us to show the companies the potential market isn't a bunch of knuckle draggers into mp3's and boom boom in the trunk, but actual educated consumers who don't tolerate that kind of secrecy but are interested in the best.


It's kind of strange really, they are including all these high res formats that most people really don't know or care about, yet to the people who do care about that and want to know more details they are being secretive.

Makes it seem as though they don't really know who they want to target, if it is the mp3 boom boom crowd, make it flash a bunch of different colors, run Facebook and call it a day. If it is to the crowd who are interested in SQ then provide the info to those guys who are all screaming for a unit that can play high res formats.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

naiku said:


> It's kind of strange really, they are including all these high res formats that most people really don't know or care about, yet to the people who do care about that and want to know more details they are being secretive.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it seem as though they don't really know who they want to target, if it is the mp3 boom boom crowd, make it flash a bunch of different colors, run Facebook and call it a day. If it is to the crowd who are interested in SQ then provide the info to those guys who are all screaming for a unit that can play high res formats.



I think the part about not knowing their market nails it. Or we're just that itty bitty portion of the market maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Babs said:


> I think the part about not knowing their market nails it. Or we're just that itty bitty portion of the market maybe.


I agree on that we are a very small portion of the market, but then why bother adding all the high res support? Poll 100 people in the street and ask them if they know what FLAC is, I would bet not even 10% of people could answer you. 

I guess they are just hoping that enough people will buy one as the latest and greatest that they sell enough $1500 head units to justify development.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> The guys at Stereo King did an update on the top two units, showing the UI.. They look responsive enough as far as the interface goes.


So the way they get away from the boot up freezes they used to have is by adding that 10 second hold at startup. Makes it inoperable until it's fully booted. Never really am issue for me since I drive diesels that require a few extra seconds to warm up before driving away. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> So the way they get away from the boot up freezes they used to have is by adding that 10 second hold at startup. Makes it inoperable until it's fully booted. Never really am issue for me since I drive diesels that require a few extra seconds to warm up before driving away.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


Since I literally have zero experience with 2-dins like this of my own, I didn't realize there was such a thing as that warning screen. I saw that and it infuriated me to no end. Thought to myself, the government now forces me to wait for my @#$%&( radio to give me a warning message now?!?!?!


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> Since I literally have zero experience with 2-dins like this of my own, I didn't realize there was such a thing as that warning screen. I saw that and it infuriated me to no end. Thought to myself, the government now forces me to wait for my @#$%&( radio to give me a warning message now?!?!?!


The more I think about it, you can probably prompt out of it right away, or wait the 10 seconds of you don't want to mess with it. Either way, 10 seconds without tunes while you maybe listen to the engine and make sure there isn't a squirrel in the fan, won't kill anyone. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

Somewhat unrelated but.. I bought a kdc-x301 which is a 2017 single-din model and it keeps all your settings even on a battery disconnect. Just thought I'd mention that because nowhere is this new feature noted in the manual.

And it's ****ing sweet!


----------



## Kcmtbr (May 31, 2017)

I know you guys might laugh at this one ,but what about the Kenwood KMM-BT518HD ? not a excelon i know or belong in this thread .


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm curious, since kenwood won't give us any info..... Seems that most dacs that decode dsd 256 will handle pcm up to 32/384. Wonder if that flac/wav is hard limited at 24/192 but Kenwoods software. 

Anyone pulled the trigger on one of these yet? They're popping up randomly on eBay every few days. If one of my 4000se's would sell, I'd consider grabbing the dnx994s for my Ram. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I only had Kenwood head units before going in to car pc world. 

I like them, they are stable, and fully functional, But the boot time is driving me crazy..

The only reason why i wont go with regular head unit is because there is so much garbage that comes with them, and no optical, to me that's wtf - slap in the face.. by this time Kenwood should include Optical Out. 

None of the eq settings will be used for me since i have external dsp, the eq that comes with kenwood sucks balls, TA, and crossover settings are for knobs.. 

I'm just gonna stick to my car pc, and soon surface3


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> I only had Kenwood head units before going in to car pc world.
> 
> I like them, they are stable, and fully functional, But the boot time is driving me crazy..
> 
> ...


I have an E3io built and ready to go and am so leery about using it..... I know theres advantages, Coax out (preferred over optical), and being able to support every file type in existence. But I'm worried it's a lot to handle while driving. Navigating through Windows software and such. Centrafuse doesn't look like they're really keeping things updated much anymore. Plus not being able to do things like AndroidAuto are kind of a bummer. I'm really anti distracted driving and think that operating a double din head unit is much safer than trying to find the app you're looking for on a PC would be anywhere near as safe.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

nineball76 said:


> I have an E3io built and ready to go and am so leery about using it..... I know theres advantages, Coax out (preferred over optical), and being able to support every file type in existence. But I'm worried it's a lot to handle while driving. Navigating through Windows software and such. Centrafuse doesn't look like they're really keeping things updated much anymore. Plus not being able to do things like AndroidAuto are kind of a bummer. I'm really anti distracted driving and think that operating a double din head unit is much safer than trying to find the app you're looking for on a PC would be anywhere near as safe.


Thats because, when your driving, you look at "PORN" all the damn time,, thats why you are distracted.  J/K

Im so used to car pc, that i dont even pay attention, I'm even considering doing ipad BC 99.9% of the time I stream music through spotify, pandora, open fm, so to me it wont be an issue, I was alos thinking of going with the Sony high res unit and add ipad to it, i think it will work out great, but I want to go with Ipad Pro 9.7"  if anything, or stick to my plan and go with surface3 like i have already, the possibilities are end less. 

I also use Kodi for alot of my stuff, works great with touch pad, windows 10 makes things alot easier now day, navigation works as well. Everything will work great.. and with that little 7" pc, yes that is way to small for windows IOS and trying to do anything.....


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> I have an E3io built and ready to go and am so leery about using it..... I know theres advantages, Coax out (preferred over optical), and being able to support every file type in existence. But I'm worried it's a lot to handle while driving. Navigating through Windows software and such. Centrafuse doesn't look like they're really keeping things updated much anymore. Plus not being able to do things like AndroidAuto are kind of a bummer. I'm really anti distracted driving and think that operating a double din head unit is much safer than trying to find the app you're looking for on a PC would be anywhere near as safe.





quickaudi07 said:


> Im so used to car pc, that i dont even pay attention, I'm even considering doing ipad BC 99.9% of the time I stream music through spotify, pandora, open fm, so to me it wont be an issue, I was alos thinking of going with the Sony high res unit and add ipad to it, i think it will work out great, but I want to go with Ipad Pro 9.7"  if anything, or stick to my plan and go with surface3 like i have already, the possibilities are end less.
> 
> I also use Kodi for alot of my stuff, works great with touch pad, windows 10 makes things alot easier now day, navigation works as well. Everything will work great.. and with that little 7" pc, yes that is way to small for windows IOS and trying to do anything.....


Yeah I've thought more than once about a carPC 2-din, but the OS interface is definitely a thing that makes me shy away from it. If there are good UI's out there for them that are more "car nav unit" like, then I'd certainly want to consider it.. Especially if the thing is ala carte so you can pick and choose what it's got.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> Yeah I've thought more than once about a carPC 2-din, but the OS interface is definitely a thing that makes me shy away from it. If there are good UI's out there for them that are more "car nav unit" like, then I'd certainly want to consider it.. Especially if the thing is ala carte so you can pick and choose what it's got.


Centrafuse for CarPC is amazing but there hasn't been many recent updates. They post only once every 6 months on FB, asking what new features we'd like to see, then they're gone.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Thats because, when your driving, you look at "PORN" all the damn time,, thats why you are distracted.  J/K
> 
> Im so used to car pc, that i dont even pay attention, I'm even considering doing ipad BC 99.9% of the time I stream music through spotify, pandora, open fm, so to me it wont be an issue, I was alos thinking of going with the Sony high res unit and add ipad to it, i think it will work out great, but I want to go with Ipad Pro 9.7"  if anything, or stick to my plan and go with surface3 like i have already, the possibilities are end less.
> 
> I also use Kodi for alot of my stuff, works great with touch pad, windows 10 makes things alot easier now day, navigation works as well. Everything will work great.. and with that little 7" pc, yes that is way to small for windows IOS and trying to do anything.....


If I could sell this E3io I have not one second of doubt that I'd choose to run an iPad and GS9 in both vehicles. Or maybe GS9 in the Ram with a slider kit built for my phone to be the main control unit for the Sony, and the phone being completely removable. My dash isn't exactly easy to mount even a mini iPad into without relocating half the controls in the dash. I love how Bruce mounted his Sony behind his tablet in the 4 Runner, but I don't think I could do that, needing to access the micro USB for DSD (see the GS9 thread for more info on that).


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wonder why DD's even exist anymore. The industry is so behind the times. A 6-7" tablet made for car audio would do what most people these days want. Just take a $200 tablet, throw in a few software changes and an external connector for wiring power, RCA, remote, aux, etc. Then a mounting kit, or even just an adapter to use it in mounting kits like Metra and others. Optional brick amp like the Alpine for low power systems.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> I wonder why DD's even exist anymore. The industry is so behind the times. A 6-7" tablet made for car audio would do what most people these days want. Just take a $200 tablet, throw in a few software changes and an external connector for wiring power, RCA, remote, aux, etc. Then a mounting kit, or even just an adapter to use it in mounting kits like Metra and others. Optional brick amp like the Alpine for low power systems.


I disagree for the most part..... Tablets, especially not a $200 one, won't play high res or DSD, their DACs are mediocre, won't fit everyones dash, require extensive fabrication for most dashes. Then you realize just how small our little corner of the audio world our niche is. Most people want a factory replacement that's simply an easy, inexpensive upgrade, and aren't concerned at all about the sound that comes out. 

In comes the new Excelon..... outperforms every tablet. Going to spend $500 on a really decent tablet and $500-1000 just in fab work to make it fit and work right..... you could've bought the DNN9904s for that expense, or even the previously mentioned kw-v830bt for half that. Tablets may be all the rage, but they aren't just plug and go for the avaerage consumer.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

nineball76 said:


> I disagree for the most part..... Tablets, especially not a $200 one, won't play high res or DSD, their DACs are mediocre, won't fit everyones dash, require extensive fabrication for most dashes. Then you realize just how small our little corner of the audio world our niche is. Most people want a factory replacement that's simply an easy, inexpensive upgrade, and aren't concerned at all about the sound that comes out.
> 
> In comes the new Excelon..... outperforms every tablet. Going to spend $500 on a really decent tablet and $500-1000 just in fab work to make it fit and work right..... you could've bought the DNN9904s for that expense, or even the previously mentioned kw-v830bt for half that. Tablets may be all the rage, but they aren't just plug and go for the avaerage consumer.


I don't think you're following me here.

Manufacturers keep churning out DD's that are 95% the same as the previous model and they are being outpaced by tablet technology by a few years at least.

Why can't a company make a tablet designed for use in a car: with redesigned OS, fits in the dash with a kit, has external wiring module, and add a brick amp if needed.

I'm not saying tablets are my joy in life, but that DD's are expensive and are behind the times.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> I don't think you're following me here.
> 
> Manufacturers keep churning out DD's that are 95% the same as the previous model and they are being outpaced by tablet technology by a few years at least.
> 
> ...


No I follow you just fine. Your watts and desires do not meet the needs or wants of the masses. The average buyer of these products isn't wanting a tablet, rather than a simple all in one plug and play solution. They are the 98% that the manufacturers cater to. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

nineball76 said:


> No I follow you just fine. Your watts and desires do not meet the needs or wants of the masses. The average buyer of these products isn't wanting a tablet, rather than a simple all in one plug and play solution. They are the 98% that the manufacturers cater to.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


Now we on the same page; I wasn't discussing shoving an off-the-shelf tablet in the dash. The real issue like you say is marketability. But a product cannot grow without being available to buy. I consider its potential to replace standard DD's with more modern and less costly alternative. If it was just as easy to install, even adding a 22W x 4 amp using factory wiring, then what would be the problem. They could make a range of them just like DD's, with some low end and some SQ oriented. But they would all have the same benefit: mass production of tablet hardware is already moving at an amazing rate and can be used for in car entertainment (maybe with a better fan). DD's sales are probably not growing much, if at all, so the price is always going to be $500-1000 for older technology.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Now we on the same page; I wasn't discussing shoving an off-the-shelf tablet in the dash. The real issue like you say is marketability. But a product cannot grow without being available to buy. I consider its potential to replace standard DD's with more modern and less costly alternative. If it was just as easy to install, even adding a 22W x 4 amp using factory wiring, then what would be the problem. They could make a range of them just like DD's, with some low end and some SQ oriented. But they would all have the same benefit: mass production of tablet hardware is already moving at an amazing rate and can be used for in car entertainment (maybe with a better fan). DD's sales are probably not growing much, if at all, so the price is always going to be $500-1000 for older technology.


Yes, but that average technology, is all the masses need. I think Kenwood is getting really close to pulling the trigger on something really special. These new models are much closer to what we as a group want out of a DD. Like Pioneer and Sony have done. Very mediocre models in previous years, and then all of a sudden out of nowhere, the 99prs, and then the GS9. These are highly niche models that they probably expected to maybe sell a couple thousand units over the course of a few years. I think Kenwood is building up to that. I just hope it's not another single din. Modern vehicles have too much dash and too much information for single dins to be really accepted by so many. If someone pops off a truly remarkable DD thats in the same ballpark as the Sony or 99prs, but with DD and full Maestro capabilities, it'll blow the lid off the market in a heartbeat. Thats something tablets are pretty far from doing. Full auto data connectivity. Sure there's a few work arounds. OBDii dongles, blueooth solutions, steering wheel controls and all that. But I'm yet to really see HVAC, seats, and all the other controls that Maestro can do. That's a lot of where the newest DD's are at these days. Another piece of the modern puzzle that just isn't what the sq niche puts high on their list of needs.


----------



## baders (Dec 26, 2016)

Been running a DDX9017DABS in my E46 M3 here for a few months. Review on here somewhere. Extremely happy with it and it just works. I like reasonably high quality music, running FLAC via USB thumb drive, and it continually blows me away. Quality of the DAC is obvious. Morel components and just a shallow mount Rockford Fosgate (PPI i650.1).


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

baders said:


> Been running a DDX9017DABS in my E46 M3 here for a few months. Review on here somewhere. Extremely happy with it and it just works. I like reasonably high quality music, running FLAC via USB thumb drive, and it continually blows me away. Quality of the DAC is obvious. Morel components and just a shallow mount Rockford Fosgate (PPI i650.1).


Google returns no results for any Kenwood dnn9017


----------



## baders (Dec 26, 2016)

nineball76 said:


> Google returns no results for any Kenwood dnn9017


Actually, it does;

DDX9017DABS | Multimedia and Navigation | Car Electronics | KENWOOD Australia


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

baders said:


> Actually, it does;
> 
> DDX9017DABS | Multimedia and Navigation | Car Electronics | KENWOOD Australia


Don't see it's equivalent in the US line up.. I hate the different models for different countries thing.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

baders said:


> Actually, it does;
> 
> DDX9017DABS | Multimedia and Navigation | Car Electronics | KENWOOD Australia


Guess I was looking for dnn9017 instead of ddx9017. Oh well


Babs said:


> Don't see it's equivalent in the US line up.. I hate the different models for different countries thing.


With the dual cameras, dsd and 24/192 and 4v preouts, perhaps it matches up to the ddx9704s that isn't listed on website yet. Mostly. But the rest of the world doesn't need Siriusxm functions either so they kind of need different models. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

thornygravy said:


> Somewhat unrelated but.. I bought a kdc-x301 which is a 2017 single-din model and it keeps all your settings even on a battery disconnect. Just thought I'd mention that because nowhere is this new feature noted in the manual.
> 
> And it's ****ing sweet!


My KMM-BT318U does that. It's not a new model.


----------



## aerodynamics (Nov 30, 2009)

Just noticed this on the Australian Kenwood site:

kenwood.com/au/car/visual_navigation/ddx917ws/

Are there any plans to bring this to North America?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

aerodynamics said:


> Just noticed this on the Australian Kenwood site:
> 
> kenwood.com/au/car/visual_navigation/ddx917ws/
> 
> ...


Hot damn that's cool. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder how hard it would be to use an Aussie version over here. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Going to go ahead and pick up a dmx7704s next week. Decided the extra $1000 Just for dvd/cd and nav weren't really worth it. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> Going to go ahead and pick up a dmx7704s next week. Decided the extra $1000 Just for dvd/cd and nav weren't really worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


Have you had a chance to try out the dmx7704s yet? If so, thoughts? Have you noticed any noise (hiss) issues?

I purchased the 9903s earlier this year (or late last year; I can't remember) and on the bench it was very noisy. At low headunit output there no was real issue but as you increased the volume it became substantially more noticeable. A google search turned up a lot of others who had the same issue not only with the same model but other kenwood models as well. Which makes me concerned that any future (or now, current) Kenwood decks may suffer the same fate.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

ErinH said:


> Have you had a chance to try out the dmx7704s yet? If so, thoughts? Have you noticed any noise (hiss) issues?
> 
> I purchased the 9903s earlier this year (or late last year; I can't remember) and on the bench it was very noisy. At low headunit output there no was real issue but as you increased the volume it became substantially more noticeable. A google search turned up a lot of others who had the same issue not only with the same model but other kenwood models as well. Which makes me concerned that any future (or now, current) Kenwood decks may suffer the same fate.


I haven't yet. Trying to sell this CarPC first to justify the purchase. 

But the 17 models aren't even in the same realm as the previous models. The opamps and dac chip have all been completely redesigned. What I'm hoping for is a better volume step. I had the 9980 before and it was a clean 5v at 35/35 but didn't reach 1v until like 27/35 volume. And then a half volt for each step. I'd like finer adjustments. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

So what's the difference between the DDX9904S and the DDX9704S???

I can't seem to be able to tell besides price.

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

ssmith100 said:


> So what's the difference between the DDX9904S and the DDX9704S???
> 
> I can't seem to be able to tell besides price.
> 
> ...


4v vs 5v indicates likely the 9904 has a better preamp.. So might be possible to assume if you were a betting person, better internals all around such as DAC's. Also looks like capacitive screen.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Have you had a chance to try out the dmx7704s yet? If so, thoughts? Have you noticed any noise (hiss) issues?
> 
> I purchased the 9903s earlier this year (or late last year; I can't remember) and on the bench it was very noisy. At low headunit output there no was real issue but as you increased the volume it became substantially more noticeable. A google search turned up a lot of others who had the same issue not only with the same model but other kenwood models as well. Which makes me concerned that any future (or now, current) Kenwood decks may suffer the same fate.


Yeah how's about some reviews on these? They're on Crutchfield now it appears.


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

I can vouch for the new models sounding better, noticeably.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

thornygravy said:


> I can vouch for the new models sounding better, noticeably.


Cool! How about noise floor level mentioned in the previous models? Are the new ones more quiet?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't order until this CarPC gets sold. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

Babs said:


> Cool! How about noise floor level mentioned in the previous models? Are the new ones more quiet?


I have the DMX7704S, I had a slight noise floor when using my phone as a source. I think this is partly do to the phone charging and sending audio down the same cable. There was no noise floor when playing from a thumb drive, or at least none that I could hear. Once the volume was past 5 there was no noise.

I do need to retest, my 6 channel arc amp died and took one channel of my TWK-88 out with it. I now have a new amp and new twk, but I haven't listened for a noise floor with the new equipment.


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

Yeah, I honestly don't recall the noise floor on my old kenwood, seems pretty quiet though.


----------



## methedutch (Feb 8, 2017)

thornygravy said:


> I can vouch for the new models sounding better, noticeably.


I can vouch for the quality of the DMX9704S (here in Europe it's the DMX7017BTS).
I had it replace a cheaper Kenwood DDX4016 model which was noisy when coupled with my Mosconi 130.4 amp and playing via Rainbows SL6.2 front components (passive) matched to a Gladen 10 SQX sealed Sub.
I have no measurements to prove what I am saying but the sound of this unit to me is fantastic. Whether I use Bluetooth (to pay flac files via my S7 Edge), my 1 TB harddrive (to play flacs, 320 MP3 files, MP4, etc) or even the std radio, I thoroughly enjoy this unit. 
my 2 cents....


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

I checked my DMX7704S again last night, what little noise floor I had went away when the new amp and dsp were installed.


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

Kenwood had a run of carplay models that had high noise floor. But it was only present in Carplay mode. That was fixed on the next run. I know i own one, and having it warrantied out next week


----------



## rdbradish (Aug 31, 2017)

nineball76 said:


> The more I think about it, you can probably prompt out of it right away, or wait the 10 seconds of you don't want to mess with it. Either way, 10 seconds without tunes while you maybe listen to the engine and make sure there isn't a squirrel in the fan, won't kill anyone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


Not Quite accurate, BTW. re the 9704s, While there is a 10 sec warning screen, depending on your last source, music may start long before the screen clears. Of course, you can tap the message away at any time. Takes me longer to put on the seat belt.


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm not seeing anything special here but the 2 video front and rear camera options. Even those $1,000 plus Kenwood's aren't jumping out at me vs Pioneer. For the cash you can still get a double din Pioneer with everything but Nav and spend the rest on dsp. Or still be able to run 3 way active on the $200 Pioneer. Maybe Kenwood has processing better than Pioneer with these new units. For $1,000 these companies should be able to give us a dsp head unit with L/R 30-31 band EQ, etc etc. If your car can implement the idata thing with the cars infotainment than I see the purchase worthwhile.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like the au/eu/asia ddx9017 models have a 3 way network mode. Thats nice.


----------



## Kcmtbr (May 31, 2017)

For the less price range units what am i or anyone else better off with , the Kenwood Excelon DDX6904S thats a new model or the DMX7704S ? Both seem good ones for the guys that want to save a few bucks .


----------



## offroad_racer (Aug 26, 2017)

im buying the ddx 9904s tomo... i hope its worth the extra hundredd over the ddx9903s and better than the 4201 nex.... im new to car audio.. but doing a 15 silverado with full maestro.... either pdx-v9 or xa-90v.... 8" kicker solo baric in my console, kicker kss or r-series compoments up front and coax in back.


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

go with the pdx-v9, you won't regret it!


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

would you guys pick the Kenwood DDX9904s over the Pioneer AVH-4201NEX for a simple passive component setup + subs and 4 channel amp. seems like the new kenwoods have a better dsp section.


----------



## subvetssn (Oct 31, 2017)

Jdmeyers said:


> Kenwood had a run of carplay models that had high noise floor. But it was only present in Carplay mode. That was fixed on the next run. I know i own one, and having it warrantied out next week


Hi, there. I was googling this very issue and saw your post.

I recently installed a DNX573S that experiences the same noticeable rise in floor noise when I connect an iPhone or even try to read a secure digital card.

Kenwood wants me to send it in for warranty, however Crutchfield will allow me to return it.

I'm looking to move up to the Excelon DNX694S.

Do you think that I have a bad unit? Would a simple replacement suffice or should I forgo all 2016 models altogether and get a 2017 model?

Thanks!


----------



## Kcmtbr (May 31, 2017)

subvetssn said:


> Hi, there. I was googling this very issue and saw your post.
> 
> I recently installed a DNX573S that experiences the same noticeable rise in floor noise when I connect an iPhone or even try to read a secure digital card.
> 
> ...


2017 IMO , they have better sound processors in all the 4’
Although they ditched the HDMI and went dual usb’ on the new models . I have the 6904s and love it , no floor noise with Apple car play . Even bt streaming sounds very clean .


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

So other than the 7704 being Mechless, what other differences would there be going from it to the 9904? The 9904 is Excelon and 7704 isn't. I mean $200 just to add CD/DVD?

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcmtbr (May 31, 2017)

nineball76 said:


> So other than the 7704 being Mechless, what other differences would there be going from it to the 9904? The 9904 is Excelon and 7704 isn't. I mean $200 just to add CD/DVD?
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


Capacitive touch screen on the 9904 (like a phone touch screen), supposed to be nicer than a resistive touch screen , capacitive being more expensive .


----------



## subvetssn (Oct 31, 2017)

Update on my situation.

I received the DNX574S today and installed it with no luck. All of the previous noises were still there.

After a few four letter words, I dove head first into checking wires that I had never touched before. Eventually, I found a factory ground post near the passenger side fuse box was only finger tight.

USB noise gone, but there's still a persistent static that's actually louder than before, even with the truck not running. Some of this is to be expected since the new units have a 5V output, so it will be louder with the amp set with the gain settings of the new unit.

That being said, since my factory grounds are finally sorted, think I simply need to relocate my amp grounds to account for the corrected wiring?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I picked up the 9904s it seems nice but I have a couple questions I wish Kenwood would answer.. If its an improved DAC which one is it? I can only assume if it's that good they would specific DAC used. And 24/192 support.. does it output 24/192 or does it down sample? We already know it it converts DSD to PCM which is kinda lame. I went from a Sony RSX-GS9 to this but made other changes too so I cannot compare directly.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone try jail breaking their iphone and using carplay?


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

Do you mean IPad? Yes I've contemplated it.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Jdmeyers said:


> Do you mean IPad? Yes I've contemplated it.


No iPhone.. you can jail break an iphone as well.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I picked up the 9904s it seems nice but I have a couple questions I wish Kenwood would answer.. If its an improved DAC which one is it? I can only assume if it's that good they would specific DAC used. And 24/192 support.. does it output 24/192 or does it down sample? We already know it it converts DSD to PCM which is kinda lame. I went from a Sony RSX-GS9 to this but made other changes too so I cannot compare directly.


You dont output 24/192 in analog form. It's not converting dsd to pcm either. Analog rca can't be pcm. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> You dont output 24/192 in analog form. It's not converting dsd to pcm either. Analog rca can't be pcm.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk



I think what he meant was if the unit is downsampling before the DA conversion, as it’s converting DSD to PCM before the conversion for output. 

Just a few amounts of reviews on the xxx4S head units so far but from what I’ve read the reviews are positive. Sounds like the 9904 capacitive screen is a winner as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

schmiddr2 said:


> I wonder why DD's even exist anymore. The industry is so behind the times. A 6-7" tablet made for car audio would do what most people these days want. Just take a $200 tablet, throw in a few software changes and an external connector for wiring power, RCA, remote, aux, etc. Then a mounting kit, or even just an adapter to use it in mounting kits like Metra and others. Optional brick amp like the Alpine for low power systems.


I thought about this the other day.

My thoughts were basically have a tablet like device that looks like a radio, buttons and all. Basically just the face but geared up like tablet.
Optical out to dsp/amp with no internal dac and that's it. 
Adding their own dsp or amp to connect to would be ok as long as the optical out was a standard format and not proprietary.
If we can cram all this Into devices as thin as phones something the size of a tablet should be cake.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> I think what he meant was if the unit is downsampling before the DA conversion, as it’s converting DSD to PCM before the conversion for output.
> 
> Just a few amounts of reviews on the xxx4S head units so far but from what I’ve read the reviews are positive. Sounds like the 9904 capacitive screen is a winner as well.
> 
> ...


It might be how he meant it, but for clarity's sake it needed to be mentioned. We aren't the only ones who read these, lurkers and the random person who finds this from a Google search. 


I really wish I could sell this damn CarPC so I could order a 9904 and get the ball moving on one of the builds. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian c (Aug 23, 2017)

Any recent reviews on the 9904s. Fixing to pick one up. I’m concerned about a couple of noise complaints though it seems possibly was caused by other install issues.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## rlee777 (Apr 28, 2009)

I know that the Kenwood DDX9xx4 line has been superseded, but wanted to leave a brief review. Traditionally an Alpine user because of SQ (164BT, W265BT), but Alpine does not have an AA/Carplay DD device at a reasonable price point. First tried the Sony XAV-AX200 -- a unit that has been well received by many. Sony has made decent SQ HUs in the past in their premium lines, but this AX200 has poor SQ. Compressed, lacking detail / dynamics -- reminds me of the poor experience I had with the Pioneer 80PRS (I know many disagree) and why I switched to Alpine. Back to the Sony, the frustrating resistive touch screen and poor FM reception added to the disappointment. Returned it, though I did like the volume knob and clean UI.

Purchased a Kenwood DDX9704S based on this thread, reported SQ improvements and a great clearance price.

What a difference! Great feature set (capacitive touch screen, Dual USB/Bluetooth phone connection, HD Radio, motorized screen), but the improvement in SQ is dramatic. Detailed, dynamic, rich sound -- across all sources. On par with the Alpine, without that slight lower treble emphasis that the Alpine dials in. Great tuning flexibility, though I am relying on my MiniDSP PEQ instead. Well designed UI and fast response. Only wished for a brighter LCD screen for daylight visibility, but it looks like Kenwood addressed that with the new DDX9905s and DNX995.

Highly recommended.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got a DDX9904s, a week or so ago and wanted to see if anyone else is having this issue....

High Res over 24/48 is skipping or buffers every few seconds, and most DSF doesn't play at all. 

Anyone find a fix for this?


----------

